# Hello from Michigan



## handymanstan (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello all,  My name is Stan and I have been lurking here to long and thought I should join. I am retired and have way to much time on my hands to get into trouble with.  I have a master forge electric bullet smoker.  I have smoked so far Ribs,Fatties,Cornish hens, nuts, garlic&onions and Hamburgers.  I have grilled my whole life and thought that was smoking meat. My first rack of ribs I smoked were to me like I had never eaten ribs before what a taste.  My wife thinks i am crazy now and I want to smoke everything. I took the 5 day e-course and bought a amns from Todd. (A great person to talk to.)  I plan on trying some cheese this week and will try to do Q-view on it. I hope to get to know you all and make some great Q.


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome !! Glad you finally decided to join us. Looking forward to seeing some pics. 


David


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Stan! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to SMF!!! We're happy you found us!


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## vegassmokeout (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## shamp (Oct 30, 2012)

I haven't ran into many MI people on SMF.  Welcome to the site!


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys for the welcome.  As I said before I ordered an AMNS and it arrived yesterday.  I could not wait and cleaned it.  Then got the smoker out and filled 3 ½ lines in the AMNS with cherry dust.  Next I got the cheese ready and on the rack.  Lit the dust on one end and put it in the smoker.













smoke 001.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 30, 2012






First pic is my smoker, next is the cheese on the rack, and third is the AMNS in the bottom.













smoke 002.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 30, 2012


















smoke 003.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 30, 2012






I started this smoke at 2:30pm temp outside was 43 degrees and kind of windy so I started to worry the temp might be too cold.  I moved the smoker into my greenhouse that was 60 degrees inside.  Sorry I did not take any pics of the move but here is a pic of the smoker in the GH about 8:00 pm.













smoke 004.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 30, 2012






The temp outside started to get colder and the temp in the GH started to drop.  I had to turn on the heat in the GH on to keep it about 60-65 so the temp in the smoker was between 40 – 70 during the smoke.













smoke 006.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 30, 2012






I pulled the cheese at 9:30pm so 7 hour smoke.  I thought there was still dust so I threw 4 slices of bread on for ½ hour.  Pulled that and pulled the AMNS out then moved the embers away from the dust.













smoke 007.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 30, 2012






Cheese coming off.













smoke 009.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 30, 2012


















smoke 016.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 30, 2012






The bread.













smoke 017.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 30, 2012






All wrapped today.













smoke 015.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 30, 2012






TBS













smoke 019.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 30, 2012






Ice pellets courtesy of Sandy in the carrot pot this morning. 

Last pic shows how much burned over the 7 ½ hour smoke.  I did light the other end at 8:00pm just to see the difference in smoke so that side burned 2 hours although it’s hard to see because when I moved the embers I kind of spread it out.













smoke 021.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 30, 2012






I did swiss, x sharp cheddar, blue cheese, and fontinella with cherry dust.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 30, 2012)

Stan the Man.... good name 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Means "Strong Leader" in (I think)Polish.

Been to Lansing and got a Parking ticket while visiting the Sandwitch Shoppe over by the College
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Can't go back until I make a friend there 'and' pay my fine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Glad to have you on the Forum. You chose the best there is...more info. on here than you can shake a 'Rib-bone' at...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Retired and nothing to do here too . I'd be Smoking , but the Son ripped my pop-up apart and I don't want to get wet - COPD and COLDS don't mix well .

Come on down to Gibsonburg sometime and we'll " shoot the Poop". I'm 20mi.E. of Toledo on Rt.20E. Pick-up some roadkill on the way and we can smoke it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and...


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF!


----------



## humdinger (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome Stan,

It's good to see more Michigan representation on the SMF. I think everyone here knows what you mean about being addicted to smoking anything you can get your hands on! This forum can get pretty addicting too. Enjoy!


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone I submitted Q-view on the cheese I did.  Just waiting for it. 

Old schoolbbq  I have not been to toledo in a long time.  I have a good friend there and should take a road trip there to see him and get some chile from Tonys..
 

-Stan


----------



## shamp (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheese, looks great I have never attempted to do that. Definalty on my list of things to try.


----------



## baba bones (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello Ther I,M a Flintoid myself And did some good old Swis 7 Pepper Jack last weekend.Good to see more Mi. people out ther..HAPPY THIN BLUE .  and MASE .....TO YOU.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheese looks good stan. I didn't see it yesterday when I made my first reply. My AMNPS should be arriving in the mail any day now. Cheese and Buck Board Bacon are first on my list...


----------



## shamp (Oct 31, 2012)

Humdinger, babbones, and Handy, you are all in MI and cover different areas.  DO you guys go anywhere special to buy your cheese's?  I want to try it but im affraid it could be to tough on my wood smoker.  What you think?


----------



## humdinger (Oct 31, 2012)

Shamp,

I haven't price shopped cheeses yet, but I will start this week and let you know what I find out. As for doing it on your wood smoker, I'm not sure. I only have a propane smoker and it notoriously runs hot. I can get it down to around 180-190 on a calm day, but that's still way too hot for cheese. Therefore I opted to purchase the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker because it generates smoke with little to no heat (i.e. won't melt the cheese). Since you have a wood smoker maybe try to light two or three charcoal peices and place a lump of wood on top. That might work?


----------



## baba bones (Oct 31, 2012)

I went to Gordens thay have good selection and size


----------



## baba bones (Oct 31, 2012)

Shamp said:


> Humdinger, babbones, and Handy, you are all in MI and cover different areas.  DO you guys go anywhere special to buy your cheese's?  I want to try it but im affraid it could be to tough on my wood smoker.  What you think?


 Gordens Foods


----------



## baba bones (Oct 31, 2012)

You''ll love it AMNPS did my cheese and peanuts as well ,


----------



## humdinger (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah I'm excited for the AMNPS.

I'm kind of a smoking trailblazer amongst my pals, (even though we're all fairly new to smoking), but once I nail down how to make my own bacon, it will most likely elevate me to sainthood status with them. Plus the wife is a cheese head (not from Wisconsin, just loves the stuff) so some smoked muenster will score big with her too.


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 31, 2012)

Shamp said:


> Humdinger, babbones, and Handy, you are all in MI and cover different areas.  DO you guys go anywhere special to buy your cheese's?  I want to try it but im affraid it could be to tough on my wood smoker.  What you think?


Hey Shamp I get my cheese at Meijers.  I did not plug in my electric smoker i just used the AMNS.  My biggest problem was keeping the cheese warm enough.  It was only in the 40s.  So go for it and smoke cold.


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 31, 2012)

Humdinger said:


> Yeah I'm excited for the AMNPS.
> 
> I'm kind of a smoking trailblazer amongst my pals, (even though we're all fairly new to smoking), but once I nail down how to make my own bacon, it will most likely elevate me to sainthood status with them. Plus the wife is a cheese head (not from Wisconsin, just loves the stuff) so some smoked muenster will score big with her too.


I think you will love the AMNPS  and good luck with the cheese.  Its going to be hard to wait for it to age a little. 

Stan


----------



## baba bones (Oct 31, 2012)

Havent tryed bacon yet ,near future though..Ribs & Briskets are my favorets ....


----------



## baba bones (Oct 31, 2012)

PA280252.JPG



__ baba bones
__ Oct 29, 2012


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 31, 2012)

BaBa Bones said:


> PA280252.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking cheese Ba Ba Bones.   yum yum  I love cheese.  I think bacon is a little over my head now but in the future who knows.  Someday we will have to try to get all the Michigan smokers together.

Stan


----------



## shamp (Oct 31, 2012)

Sweet easy enough, what temps do I need to maintain and for how long?  Lol, and how long do you let the cheese age before you eat it?  Casue I would want to taste it right a way


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 31, 2012)

Shamp said:


> Sweet easy enough, what temps do I need to maintain and for how long?  Lol, and how long do you let the cheese age before you eat it?  Casue I would want to taste it right a way


Thanks Shamp

 I did taste it all.  But from what I have read here you should age it a least two weeks.  and I think without knowing 50-70 is the range.  Cold smoke.

Stan


----------



## shamp (Oct 31, 2012)

I heard to smoke it for about 7 hours?


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 31, 2012)

I smoked mine 7 hours but I have seen many on here that only go 2 or 2 1/2  some 4 so I guess its up to you how strong you want it.  My better half says my taste buds are burnt out and everything I make is to strong. LOL  Good luck.

Stan


----------



## baba bones (Nov 1, 2012)

I smoked the cheese about 4 hrs with AMNPS.  At around 65% AND LEFT IT IN SMOKER ANOTHER 5HRS  TO Cool DOWN ,TEMPS WERE 45 THAT NIGHT .THEN OF AFTER ALL HAD TO TRY A PIECE OR TO ,WAS GREAT. THEN VACUMED I'm going to wate for about 2 wks to try it ..


----------



## baba bones (Nov 1, 2012)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> BaBa Bones said:
> 
> 
> > PA280252.JPG
> ...


 Ya we will have to do something this next summer somwere.


----------



## shamp (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree,  maybe we should start a group forum?


----------



## shamp (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree,  maybe we should start a group forum?


----------



## shamp (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree,  maybe we should start a group forum?


----------



## shamp (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree,  maybe we should start a group forum?


----------



## shamp (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry iPad lagged it won't let me delete


----------



## baba bones (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds good , The Smokin Miche Ganders.


----------



## humdinger (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah I actually had the same thought yesterday when this thread started. These other guys from Texas, Louisiana and whatnot have their own forum we should start one too! The way I see it, if Michigan is going to consistently rank in the top five fattest states every year, I'm going to do my part to make sure it's from smoked goodies!


----------



## shamp (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol Humdinger greatest comment of the day!  I sent a private message to pine to see how I can start a group.  I will let you know when its up.


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds great a Michigan forum.   I am in.

Stan


----------



## shamp (Nov 2, 2012)

Handy,  you staying clear of I 96?  Went to Detroit today and saw 5 cops in 40 miles from lansing to Detroit!


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 2, 2012)

Shamp said:


> Handy,  you staying clear of I 96?  Went to Detroit today and saw 5 cops in 40 miles from lansing to Detroit!


Hey Shamp.  Its because of the shooter we have here.  Tomorrow every turn around on 96 det to lan will have a cop city,county,state. for the game.


----------



## shamp (Nov 2, 2012)

Crazy, im glad I'm not going tomorrow! I just hope msu comes to play


----------



## shamp (Nov 3, 2012)

Forum is up


----------



## shamp (Nov 3, 2012)

Forum is up


----------

